
The Kifi Team Is Joining Google - bruth
https://medium.com/on-the-same-page-with-kifi/the-kifi-team-is-joining-google-f1cd2f2e116c#.rn71zu28p
======
gepgep
good for them.. not so good for the rest of us. i think Kifi was the only free
service that it could do real search to the contents of bookmarks. In fact i
had a fairly big kifi library for machine learning & stuff
([https://www.kifi.com/gep-gep/machine-learning](https://www.kifi.com/gep-
gep/machine-learning)) and after a while i stopped tagging because search was
so good. For example if you searched for 'pca' it would return all the
articles in your library mentioning principal component techniques regardless
if the word pca was a bookmarked keyword, tag or in the article's title. Does
anyone know/use a similar personalized search bookmark engine??

~~~
gepgep
just for reference found these (none of them are free, at least with the full-
search contents option [fsc] )

[https://getpocket.com](https://getpocket.com) (paid subscription for fsc too
pricey)

[https://raindrop.io](https://raindrop.io) (not so sure if smart auto tagging
equals to fsc)

[http://www.bookmarks.io](http://www.bookmarks.io) (found it here on
hackernews, but you get a server error when you try to subscribe)

[https://grabduck.com/welcome](https://grabduck.com/welcome) (free fsc for
<400 bookmarks but normal subscription not yet available / also weird design
elements)

[http://historio.us](http://historio.us) (cheap!)

[https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in) (cheap!)

Last two options seem decent but do not support searching to other people's
libraries with similar content.. Searching through the internets (quora etc)
kifi was the best option for free fsc and on top of that it had so easy
interface ;<<

Also some bookmarking apps through firefox/chrome extensions exist mentioning
fsc support, but i mainly use opera browser

anything else?

~~~
gepgep
Update: i was told that the default bookmark manager of chrome sometime during
2015 rolled out a fsc option.. I gave it a shot and after importing my links
from kifi to chrome, unfortunately there is no comparison. Search results are
mostly by matching keywords in url titles / no wonder they were acquired

------
staticfish
Another entry for
[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

~~~
niftich
Someone should start a follow-up blog that documents what happened to
customers' data after the announcement. A small number have offered pretty
good export tools, so you don't lose any data, but then where do you put that
data? If you're a business customer, flatfiles on some employee's computer
someplace?

I wonder if it's a viable business model to offer migration services from
shut-down cloud services' export formats to other ones.

~~~
gepgep
dont know for business model, but they provide a fairly good export tool
(html/json + interactive page with the option of also downloading the
libraries' links of your fellow kifiers who where connected to you)

